# Drol and Dbol combo



## Maintenance Man (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys just looking for some feedback on this said combo. Ive talked with a few of you about it already and gotten some input but Id thot starting a thread would open up some dialogue with others. I DID look for a similar type thread but didn't really find anything besides some convo in BB drol thread. So here goes...

Have you guys tried this combo and what are your opinions on it? What dosage split did you guys use or have heard of? Did you employ any days on/days off or lowered doses on non workout days? All of it taken preworkout or spilt during the day? I'm assuming there needs to be some nolva/ralox/tamox for the drol...whats the recommended dosage? Is it dependent on the Drol dosage? More with more?

Also what were the sides you guys encountered to be most problematic? Water weight? Fatigue? Was it able to be controlled with diet? Did you use any other supps to help relieve the ailment? I'm assuming off the top were looking at spiked BP to be most common. Headaches and maybe loss of appetite? 

Hit me with some ideas and thots. I'm thinking at 25mgs Dbol and 50 mgs Drol to start. Might as well jump in at 20mgs nolva as well?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 24, 2014)

They are called cherry bombs by some people.  I hadn't heard it called that before, but I have taken drol and dbol before.  The most I have taken of those drugs simultaneously was 100mgs of drol and 50mgs of dbol getting ready for a meet.  So on to your questions....

*Have you guys tried this combo and what are your opinions on it?

I took this combo heading into a meet.  My opinion is that it is a fantastic way to gain immense strength and size.  It was very effective.

*What dosage split did you guys use or have heard of?

I took 50mgs of drol and 25mgs of dbol 2x per day.  A ugl is floating around out there that supposedly mixes them 25mg dbol/50mg drol.  

*Did you employ any days on/days off or lowered doses on non workout days?

I went straight through my peaking cycle without changing my dose.

*All of it taken preworkout or spilt during the day? 

I took my dose in the morning and 1 hour PWO.

*I'm assuming there needs to be some nolva/ralox/tamox for the drol...whats the recommended dosage? 

I took SERMs for the drol and included an AI for the dbol and other aromatizing AAS that was in my peaking blast.

*Is it dependent on the Drol dosage? 

I took the drug on what I thought I could tolerate (that is another story).  The UGL version I have heard of may be different.

*More with more?

More is always better.  Take triple the dose and get triple the gainz....just kidding.  You may end up with triple the casket size if you do. There is always a point of diminishing returns with high dose orals.  I didn't necessarily find the edge of the envelope with my experience, but my peaking cycle with this drug didn't last more than one month.

*Also what were the sides you guys encountered to be most problematic? 

I had headaches like you wouldn't believe and my BP was damn near uncontrollable on both ACEs, beta blockers, and a diuretic.  Loads of water retention.

*Water weight? Fatigue? 

Yes and yes.  Fun shit.  

*Was it able to be controlled with diet? 

I ate as many little Debbie snack cakes as possible and it didn't help, so I don't feel like I have a solution for you there.

*Did you use any other supps to help relieve the ailment? 

NAC and aspirin were my friends.  I also too quite a bit of ibuprofen.  Should have taken morphine for the headaches.

*I'm assuming off the top were looking at spiked BP to be most common. 

My blood stream could have cut metal if you slashed my wrists and managed to tame business end of the hose.

*Headaches and maybe loss of appetite? 

Drol has always killed my appetite.  This time was no different.

*Hit me with some ideas and thots. I'm thinking at 25mgs Dbol and 50 mgs Drol to start. Might as well jump in at 20mgs nolva as well? 

I think that is a pretty responsible dose considering the potent nature of those compounds.  I took raloxifene for my SERM.  It is more potent and maintains a more favorable blood lipid profile for the user.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 24, 2014)

Its kinda the reason i picked these two and especially together. I wouldn't mind adding a few pounds on since I really haven't changed weight all that much thru 18 weeks. It would also benefit me to be ending my blast with the dbol/drol and not carrying around the excess water for extended periods. 

More with morw I meant as in the drol to nolva or ralox ratio. Im sure lots and lots of drol/dbol will get me plenty big for a casket lol.

Headaches are the one Im concerned with atm. Doesn't sound like fun but well see what happens. 

I already take 2 grams of NAC ED and 600mgs motrin to start the day. A lil 81 mg aspirin would do?

Id think to grab some ACE inhibitors and betas from ADC or safemeds. The nolva i only referenced since i actually have some. Ralox I know is the better option but once again, something extra i would need lol

Appetite thing can mess with me but I try to stay crunchy mayne. It helps and its a bronze gods tool honest to shit. 

Thank you for you detailed response to my questionnaire Joli. You have been of excellent customer service today. I will give you a vote for UG tech mod of the month   :32 (17):


----------



## Gt500face (Apr 24, 2014)

So the last cycle that I ran was Test e at 750mg for 18 weeks, drol at 50mg, dbol at 25 mg for the first 4 weeks. This was definitely the game changing cycle. I saw the greatest gains that I've ever experienced from this cycle. The problems that I encountered were high bp, loss of appetite, headaches, lethargy, and massive water retention. I really didn't mind the sides since my strength and size went into another atmosphere. The sides were manageable and weren't that bad. The worst of the sides was the loss of appetite. I was told by a few friends that adding eq to the cycle would help with the loss of appetite which I'm currently doing on my sust, dbol, npp, cycle. It definitely helps with the appetite. Another option is GHRP6 which I dont know much about but sounds like a great option to boost hunger. In my opinion this combo is amazing, and joliver is right on the nolva. I started experiencing gyno especially at night and the only thing that would help was Nolva, even though I was taking adex. 

Good luck buddy


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

My personal experience with both these drugs have led me to believe that no one should ever stack high dosage protocols with dianabol and anadrol. It is a liver killer combo.  If you're an elite competitive athlete like Joli rancher then I guess you take certain chances to gain that edge but why the Fuk would a recreational user take such chances? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 24, 2014)

Nooooo it's not a liver killer combo. Maybe for some it is. But the toxicity of oral steroids is over hyped. I love oral!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Nooooo it's not a liver killer combo. Maybe for some it is. But the toxicity of oral steroids is over hyped. I love oral!



Stacking these two is just asking for it. My .02 but what I know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Stacking these two is just asking for it. My .02 but what I know.



Asking for GAINS


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Asking for GAINS



Yeah I suppose. Maybe I'm just chicken shit


----------



## Joliver (Apr 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Yeah I suppose. Maybe I'm just chicken shit



I've seen some glassy, yellow eyes from this one Seek...lol


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

joliver said:


> I've seen some glassy, yellow eyes from this one Seek...lol



Lmao! The yellow eyes! Ah man I'll never forget that shit.  crazy fukers we are.


----------



## bronco (Apr 24, 2014)

Ran this combo at the beginning of my last cycle. Started out at 25mg dbol, 50 drol for 2 weeks then bumped drol up to 75mg a day for 2 more weeks, didn't notice much of a difference after bumping up the drol dosage, had no appetite problems to speak of, took the full dosage 1 hour pre work out, ran adex at .5mg eod, after the first week bp became a little elevated but nothing serious went back to normal a few days after i stopped, got severe back pumps especially on leg days.

All in all i liked it, gained a good bit of strength, if i had it to do over again i would have run the drol by itself being that it was my first time using it


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

The potency is a lot different today compared to back then. This is evident


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> The potency is a lot different today compared to back then. This is evident



I ran Anapolan (SP?) about 12 years ago or so. I stopped day 5 because I was getting nosebleeds and pussed out.


----------



## Rage Strength (Apr 24, 2014)

I ran this combo before a while back. I ran 600mg test, 50mg dbol and 100mg of drol the first 4 weeks, then 75mg dbol and 150mg drol as a part of a blast. Ran the dbol/drol for 6 weeks and got some pretty great strength gains. Got up to straight bar curling 135 for warmup, benching 315 for reps easy.  The only annoying part with running both of those together was  the headaches and nosebeleeds. I got those towards the end so it was a good ending point.. I stick to injectables now typically, but if you're into orals then that'll be a good cycle alongside some test. Def run some adex as well.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 24, 2014)

Now that's how you run orals ^


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Lmao! The yellow eyes! Ah man I'll never forget that shit.  crazy fukers we are.






that's Cray! Isn't that borderline liver failure? Dafuq.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 24, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> that's Cray! Isn't that borderline liver failure? Dafuq.



Jaundice bro! Like I said shit back then was no joke. Today you can get away with stacks most people wouldn't dare 20 years ago. But thus is where I need to understand we are in different times now and some of my opinions might be out dated.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 25, 2014)

i think if the dbol and drol is good quality u dont need to stack them..each of them on their own will get u huge


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 25, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> So the last cycle that I ran was Test e at 750mg for 18 weeks, drol at 50mg, dbol at 25 mg for the first 4 weeks. This was definitely the game changing cycle. I saw the greatest gains that I've ever experienced from this cycle. The problems that I encountered were high bp, loss of appetite, headaches, lethargy, and massive water retention. I really didn't mind the sides since my strength and size went into another atmosphere. The sides were manageable and weren't that bad. The worst of the sides was the loss of appetite. I was told by a few friends that adding eq to the cycle would help with the loss of appetite which I'm currently doing on my sust, dbol, npp, cycle. It definitely helps with the appetite. Another option is GHRP6 which I dont know much about but sounds like a great option to boost hunger. In my opinion this combo is amazing, and joliver is right on the nolva. I started experiencing gyno especially at night and the only thing that would help was Nolva, even though I was taking adex.
> 
> Good luck buddy


Nice! It sounds like you had a great experience with this stack...minus the sides which are always part of the game lol. But if the sides are manageable then that's the trade off we usually take. Its the same dosage that Im going to start at. Well see how it does for me. Thanks GT!


Seeker said:


> My personal experience with both these drugs have led me to believe that no one should ever stack high dosage protocols with dianabol and anadrol. It is a liver killer combo.  If you're an elite competitive athlete like Joli rancher then I guess you take certain chances to gain that edge but why the Fuk would a recreational user take such chances? Makes no sense to me.


Come on Seek, you know I live a lil dangerous lol. No really tho its why Im asking these things. Id like to know everyone opinions as well as experiences on it and I respect all of them. Im just a curious cat 


losieloos said:


> Nooooo it's not a liver killer combo. Maybe for some it is. But the toxicity of oral steroids is over hyped. I love oral!


I love oral as well Loos!! LOL. I do really love them tho. Imma try em all! 


PillarofBalance said:


> Asking for GAINS


I just asked for them about 5 mins ago. Awaiting processing lol


bronco said:


> Ran this combo at the beginning of my last cycle. Started out at 25mg dbol, 50 drol for 2 weeks then bumped drol up to 75mg a day for 2 more weeks, didn't notice much of a difference after bumping up the drol dosage, had no appetite problems to speak of, took the full dosage 1 hour pre work out, ran adex at .5mg eod, after the first week bp became a little elevated but nothing serious went back to normal a few days after i stopped, got severe back pumps especially on leg days.
> 
> All in all i liked it, gained a good bit of strength, if i had it to do over again i would have run the drol by itself being that it was my first time using it


Im getting 50mg caps so I'm not sure about the split with filler and all that mess but that would be nice to edge up by 25mgs at a time. Ive done Dbol before so Id know what to expect there. This will be my 1st run with Drol tho. Ill be taking it all preworkout to start. If it get too much with headaches and what not, Ill split that. 


Seeker said:


> The potency is a lot different today compared to back then. This is evident


Oh that's not a joke there. Still these are very powerful orals so I don't wanna start too high at all. 


DieYoungStrong said:


> I ran Anapolan (SP?) about 12 years ago or so. I stopped day 5 because I was getting nosebleeds and pussed out.


I ran the Anapolan Dbol that was the lil pink Thai? It was in 2000 ay only 25mgs ED. Fukking awesome.


Rage Strength said:


> I ran this combo before a while back. I ran 600mg test, 50mg dbol and 100mg of drol the first 4 weeks, then 75mg dbol and 150mg drol as a part of a blast. Ran the dbol/drol for 6 weeks and got some pretty great strength gains. Got up to straight bar curling 135 for warmup, benching 315 for reps easy.  The only annoying part with running both of those together was  the headaches and nosebeleeds. I got those towards the end so it was a good ending point.. I stick to injectables now typically, but if you're into orals then that'll be a good cycle alongside some test. Def run some adex as well.


HOLY SHEEIT!! I thot rumpy hated his liver LOL. You're a dangerous man for sure! I do like my orals! Its gonna be fun...I hope


Brother Bundy said:


> i think if the dbol and drol is good quality u dont need to stack them..each of them on their own will get u huge


I'm sure you've had the same stuff Bundy. From what I know, its all pretty tasty. Im ordering both but once they arrive in my hands, thats when I guess Ill make the final decision. Im leaning towards trying it out tho. I could run half now and half next blast. I'm always looking for options BB lol


----------



## Yaya (Apr 25, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i think if the dbol and drol is good quality u dont need to stack them..each of them on their own will get u huge



How come in 2002 I took pink dbols with some test and gained like 20+ pounds and u guys stack a drol with dbol? ?

I assume anyone stacking the 2 MUST be a monster. .legit...
I couldn't imaging stacking the 2.. like u fukkers should be gaining 35 pounds a month even if not eating alot on all that shit


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> How come in 2002 I took pink dbols with some test and gained like 20+ pounds and u guys stack a drol with dbol? ?
> 
> I assume anyone stacking the 2 MUST be a monster. .legit...
> I couldn't imaging stacking the 2.. like u fukkers should be gaining 35 pounds a month even if not eating alot on all that shit



I took some of the same Dbol at the same time period. Now I'm not legit monster whatsoever. Not even close to being legit really lol. But are we saying the old and new are comparable? I really haven't gained any "weight" so far but my LBM has increased a lot. 

We all do some shit that might be questionable Yaya. Sometimes it works to your advantage or others you wished you hadn't done that. Im not sold one way or the other yet but thats why I started this thread. I want the opinions of my UG brothers and their input. It can and does sway my thots and opinions because I listen. Contrary to what you guys might think lol.


----------



## Rage Strength (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah, 2 orals are definitely unecessary and overkill. But certainly will yield quick strength/size and get the job done if you're eating till you're about to puke! When you can hear your own head pulsing, that can't be a good sign though. That was once I bumped the doses that I got those sides.. You live and learn though. That's what this journeys about. Nowadays I mainly stick with oils and those work more than perfect. Legit shit you feel within days.. Definitely start out low if you decide to run the 2 together. It can be ran safely as long as you keep the doses relatively low. Definitely other healthier options out there juice wise, but I'm not gonna lecture lol. Good luck brother! Keep us posted!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2014)

Rage Strength said:


> Yeah, 2 orals are definitely unecessary and overkill. But certainly will yield quick strength/size and get the job done if you're eating till you're about to puke! When you can hear your own head pulsing, that can't be a good sign though. That was once I bumped the doses that I got those sides.. You live and learn though. That's what this journeys about. Nowadays I mainly stick with oils and those work more than perfect. Legit shit you feel within days.. Definitely start out low if you decide to run the 2 together. It can be ran safely as long as you keep the doses relatively low. Definitely other healthier options out there juice wise, but I'm not gonna lecture lol. Good luck brother! Keep us posted!



Thanks Rage! This is what I love to hear. Real honest opinions and real life experiences. If I'm not ready to take both, hell say so lol. I'm not gonna get all butt hurt as I'm the one asking for your opinions. Honestly now Im leaning towards just Dbol and saving Drol for a test/EQ blast. I reall ydidnt even now people used them together or called them cherry bombs until recently. I'm getting a lot of info from this thread and that's what I made it for. Me and others with the same thots.

Thanks guys for all the input!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> How come in 2002 I took pink dbols with some test and gained like 20+ pounds and u guys stack a drol with dbol? ?
> 
> I assume anyone stacking the 2 MUST be a monster. .legit...
> I couldn't imaging stacking the 2.. like u fukkers should be gaining 35 pounds a month even if not eating alot on all that shit



Well there is definitely something not right with the powders. It's suspected by a lot of the old timers who used to run dbol at 20mg and got results.

Add to that, a lot of guys on these boards see someone much bigger than them using larger doses and stacks and they want to be like that guy so they do it too.

I like the combo personally because with the drol it suppresses my appetite a bit and keeps me in my weight class plus I get the strength from the dbol. Mix the two and I'll flip a school bus.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well there is definitely something not right with the powders. It's suspected by a lot of the old timers who used to run dbol at 20mg and got results.
> 
> Add to that, a lot of guys on these boards see someone much bigger than them using larger doses and stacks and they want to be like that guy so they do it too.
> 
> I like the combo personally because with the drol it suppresses my appetite a bit and keeps me in my weight class plus I get the strength from the dbol. Mix the two and I'll flip a school bus.




I personally never took drol..

Dbol got me big..really big. I never used an ugl dbol, unless my thais and Russians back in the early 2000 were. I actually got so fukking big on the dbols that my mother thought I had some giantism type tumor. .  

I don't do orals even tho I'm thinking of jumping on Tbol soon so I couldn't tell u the difference from before and today. 

My friend used to take the brazilian anadrols (hemogens..spelling?). He recently took some ugl that he got and he said it didn't even belong in the same sentence. 

I'm not saying anything negative about ugl orals because so many of u fuks are happy with them. I'm just letting u kno


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 26, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Well there is definitely something not right with the powders. It's suspected by a lot of the old timers who used to run dbol at 20mg and got results.
> 
> Add to that, a lot of guys on these boards see someone much bigger than them using larger doses and stacks and they want to be like that guy so they do it too.
> 
> I like the combo personally because with the drol it suppresses my appetite a bit and keeps me in my weight class plus I get the strength from the dbol. Mix the two and I'll flip a school bus.



So it is safe to say that mg per mg, we were getting stronger product many years ago. See now I didn't want to bulk too much but I could use the strength. I definitely dont wanna do large doses of both cause i know I don't fukking need it lol. Interested in low doses of each tho. Is 25mg od Drol even noticable by itself?


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 26, 2014)

I'll run it again with halo instead of winny!
i liked the shiny yellow eyes my wife kept mentioning


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I personally never took drol..
> 
> Dbol got me big..really big. I never used an ugl dbol, unless my thais and Russians back in the early 2000 were. I actually got so fukking big on the dbols that my mother thought I had some giantism type tumor. .
> 
> ...



It's the raws now. I'm convinced. There's some great ugl gear out there, but 500 mg of ugl cyp is not the same as 500mg steris test cyp. 

500mg of steris test cyp and 20-25mg of pink thai dbols pre-workout and you were garaunteed 25-30 lbs.


----------



## Magical (Apr 29, 2014)

MMs on a mission to get bigger. Prepare as best you can bro, and enjoy the ride


----------



## bigezy (Apr 29, 2014)

i threw this into a test cycle when i was younger (and stupid) and got huge and very strong. it did increase my BP but made me feel like a god. my PCT was crap and i didnt know any better so i lost most of it when i came off. good stuff just do your homework and make sure you have everything in place before you start. oh and no liver issues for me but i only ran 4 weeks at 50mg of each


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 30, 2014)

With a combo like this Mag, I cant lie bruh!! Tryna get a lil bigga lol

Oh ya I'll be ready for this if I do go thru with the cherry bomb experiment. Ive been running 2 grams of NAC daily for awhile now as well. I have Nolva on hand and looking into ralox. 

Is it possible to use both ralox and nolva? Lol now Im being an asshole huh


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 2, 2014)

Started this combo today at 25mgs Dbol/50mgs Drol. 1st day in and i will say it was pretty great. Noticeable difference within hours. Cant wait to see how it goes


----------

